# Insurance for Modified motors



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Well have have bitten the bullet and decided to make all the mods required to give me the 600 hp i crave and hang any concerns on warrenty. Now however i need to consider the insurance aspects!!!!

being an older fella i get my fully comp insurance.....(already have it but not the car yet) very low price indeed...in fact i am less than £400 for the year and that includes the missus as a named driver.

What do you folks that have already done modification find is the impact on your current premiums when you inform your insurance company of the mods which you have to do or you are not insured.

If there already has been a post on this let me know and i'll review the thread but if not perhaps you could advise what to do to ensure i'm covered for my 600 horses lurking under the hood.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The premium usually doubles when the motor is modded, it did for me anyway which I didn't mind as I spent £35000 on the mods and the policy is; replacement, like for like...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*What Company*

Which company did you use so i can get a quote from them.At present i use Admiral which will be fine till Optimisation time when i will start to add my goodies but would appriciate a contact name so i can get quotes now ahead of the changes


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

With all my mods last year i was paying £500 fully comp protected through A-plan insurance. I had a slight accident this year and the renewal price was £1400 !!!! So ive ended up with Adrian Flux now and pay £830 fully comp protected. Its claiming that rockets up ya insurance costs,points and mods didnt seem raise mine much at all. Im an older fella too ;-)


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Great info*

Appriciate the info DAZMAN should have no worries on that from now and will simply let them know before i add all my goodies afetr opto time. Pick up the beast on the 28th July I AM PROMISED cant sleep at night!!!!!!!!:nervous:


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Pick up the beast on the 28th July I AM PROMISED cant sleep at night!!!!!!!!:nervous:[/QUOTE said:


> You will be worse when you get it ,lol. Tell you,600 horses makes you smile all the time  ive had the power for a year now and its still is mind blowing ;-)


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

God i cant sleep........have the following on order..........
GTC Cat back Titan exhuast
GTC Titan Y pipe
CAP of course!! 
With this i get a custom tune free i am told as i spent all that money on the Titanium smoke stack

After running a while with this I plan to add 
GTC Turbo back cat del down pipes.it will be Very Loud i'm told he he.........
Forged actuators.......get confused here with which spring rating to go with as i have no idea????????.

Is that enough for 600 GG's?


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

You will need power fc,hks 2530s or Garrett 2860-5s turbos,uprated cam gears,uprated cam shafts,uprated fuel pump,600cc injectors minimum,boost controller and uprated afms(i used nismo). I replaced my turbo elbows whilst i was there to and put a Hks hardpipe kit on. And as you have the full zaust system and apexi or Hks air filters. hink thats it;-)


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

NOW the big question is as youve moved on from bolt ons to major components whats the bottom line..Do i need to remortgage cause i will!!!!


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes mate;-)lol it starts to get expensive from here on in..........but worth every penny

I forgot you will need a 1.2mm head gasket and engine gasket set for when you do tubbies etc. I used Tomei.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

dazman said:


> You will need power fc,hks 2530s or Garrett 2860-5s turbos,uprated cam gears,uprated cam shafts,uprated fuel pump,600cc injectors minimum,boost controller and uprated afms(i used nismo). I replaced my turbo elbows whilst i was there to and put a Hks hardpipe kit on. And as you have the full zaust system and apexi or Hks air filters. hink thats it;-)


I think he has an R35...


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Does he !!!! Tw-t  lol didnt realise,all null and void then....lol


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> Which company did you use so i can get a quote from them.At present i use Admiral which will be fine till Optimisation time when i will start to add my goodies but would appriciate a contact name so i can get quotes now ahead of the changes


KIETH MICHAELS is the company I'm with. Speak to Jeremy Pocock.


----------

